# ho slot cars



## krikavaslotcars (May 29, 2006)

Hello, i am new to forum chat. Is there a slot car show or event in or near chicago?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello and WELCOME to the board! 

There is a show in Rockford, Ill. in March and November. Milwaukee, Wis has a couple this year also. Not sure of the dates. 

You have plenty of time between now and November to save up some money for the Rockford, Ill. show. Great deals and alot of friendly people to meet. Randy.


----------

